# Machine maintenance



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A set maintenance routine is as important as your extraction routine.

I have just pulled apart and reassembled my Gaggia Classic as I do once every 3 months to ensure the life of the machine is extended and that no old grounds can enter the cup at any stage.

I have just replaced my group gasket (see this useful site if you have a Gaggia Classic) as it was starting to deteriorate.

This was picked up through preventative maintenance last week and allowed me to order the parts and continue to make coffee whilst they arrived.

If you don't already maintain your machine regularly then you should seriously think about doing so.

Whilst most home espresso machines are relatively easy to service it pays to check the warranty before you start seeing what is under the covers.

For those who maintain your machines regularly, what routine and timescales do you adhere to? and what do you always check each service?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

how did I miss this thread?!

I LOVE MACHINE MAINTENANCE ha haa. At work at least.

For me, at home, it's important to backflush the machine after each use. For home machines, that don't get a lot of use, this is more important than on a work machine, which are constantly in use. nothing is worst than rancid coffee oils, and really brings out the bitterness in the coffee, and also can damage the crema, and you'll see earlier blonding.

Also, backflush with detergent, though please make sure your machine can handle this, or even handle backflushing. I like to backflush with detergent after each session with the machine.

As for gaskets, I have no clue about timescales on home machines, At work we replace them every 3 months, along with grinder burrs. But at home, not so sure. One sure sign is if your portafilter is not locking centrally, or if it isn't sealing properly.

As for valves and stuff, this shouldn't be an issue with home machines, unless its a commercial one and you've had it for a good while.

What kind of schedule is everyone else seeing?


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

yes Chris, i know your very particular about keeping your gaggia and grinder clean....


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I see your point Ash... I was good at work though







ha ha!!

Chris


----------



## conanthelib (Sep 14, 2008)

Exellent info Glen & great site, where best to get Gaggia parts? & how many heaped tea spoons for one shot? Machine working well and even got frothing milk looking ok. Gave wife 1st cup that i thought could be mistaken for latte art, i was going with apple ish look. She reckoned it was something rude??? may need more work or more appreiciating wife.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have just purchased a number of Gaggia Classic parts from Scott at Happy Donkey.

These should arrive on Monday now and I will be able to replace some parts on my machine that are rapidly wearing out due to usage.

I would recommend searching a number of online sites before choosing which vendor to buy from.

To answer your question about how many teaspoons of coffee to use - try 3 for a single and 5 for a double. You may wish to use the scoop you have (levelled off) as a better indicator - but the best method I have found is using electronic scales (aim for 16-18g of coffee in a double basket). You will soon be able to judge how many teaspoons are required if you do not use a coffee scoop..


----------



## cookiemaster (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a small Krupps machine. Didnt know that it was a hassle toclean. Thanks for the tips!

Krupps Machines, Hot Breads!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

From what I remember from having a Krupps a long time ago now, You can't backflush them, as they have no 3-way valve.

With a Krupps you have to make a cleaning solution up, load it into the water tank, and flush it through the machine. I'm not sure on the cleaning solution though.

Also don't try and modify them as they tend to explode, found that out the hard way.... twice....


----------



## AnonDC (Aug 1, 2019)

I needed some maintenance for my machines

Brad really helped me out by replacing the machines for me.

Haven't had a problem since.

This is my tips for you, get a service lol.


----------

